

Pink Slips at Disney. But First, Training Foreign Replacements - _nb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/us/last-task-after-layoff-at-disney-train-foreign-replacements.html?action=click&contentCollection=Technology&module=MostEmailed&version=Full&region=Marginalia&src=me&pgtype=article

======
hvs
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9653389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9653389)

